# Julia Fischer - Double threat



## Skilmarilion

Was wondering if there are any other Fischer fans around here? I hadn't seen much mention of her and thought she deserves her own thread. Not only is she one of the finest violinists of our time (her playing is wonderful), but a concert standard pianist too - she has performed violin and piano concertos as part of the same programme.

In action here;











Phenomenal.


----------



## Op.123

Yes, a very talented musician. I would love to be able to play the violin the way she does.


----------

